# Laminate floor sealer/water repellant



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi people!

After getting a rear single extention and remodelling the downstairs, I installed laminate flooring (the click type, approx £10m2 so cheap but not the cheapest) in the kitchen/diner and living room.
I will be installing the same flooring in the front entrance hallway.

Now the flooring was moisture resistant but not the type suitable for bathrooms/toilets etc where the floor gets wet.

Now I think I may have an issue installing this laminate flooring in the front hallway as when people walk in from the outside and it's wet/raining, water will naturally come in and onto the floor making it highly probable that it will warp the laminate.

I don't want to install a different style of flooring as I want it to match the rest of the downstairs, so the question is can I make the laminate a lot more durable and resistant from water and the warping issue?

The flooring is the click-type, bevelled edge design if that makes any difference!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Buy a big entrance mat. We have a tiled hall which is slippery as a slippery thing on a wet day. So we bought a mat to wipe wet feet on. People who walk over it then slip get laughed at.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll definitely will get a mat for the outside to wipe their shoes and reduce the dirt, grit and some of the water, and a mat inside by the door.

However, I think even an entrance mat inside will hold the water and seap if it was raining heavy enough (as it often does in this country)!

So on top of having the interior and exterior mats, I was wondering if there was some sort of sealant/water repellent that's suitable for laminate flooring just as extra protection?


----------

